# Headed to Bull Sluice / Lawyers Lake



## weagle (Mar 13, 2019)

Headed that way shortly.  Plan to drop in at the Morgan Falls park above the dam and paddle up in Lawyers lake.  I checked it out the other day and it looks like even with the river blown out the current is slack along the east shore backing up into the cove.  Should be able to paddle up in there without too much trouble.  Will report back.  

I also just modified my kayak pull cart, so I need to see how well it works.


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Mar 13, 2019)

I just made a kayak cart for the purpose of being able to launch at Morgan Falls. I won’t be up there until Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## weagle (Mar 13, 2019)

I was running later than I planned, but I made it over to MF park about 6:15.  The cart worked great and it was no problem getting the Pelican Catch 100 down the trail and back up.  It only weighs about 50lbs and that's an advantage for carting 200 yards down a hill.  The Kayak ramp was something I had never used, but it's pretty easy both launching and landing.  It took about 15 minutes to paddle upstream to the mouth of Lawyers lake and I managed to catch 1 bass.  I really didn't fish that much, mostly just paddling around to get the lay of the land and throwing once or twice and any really promising looking spot.  I'll definitely be heading back when I have more time.  Really happy with how the cart worked and the ease of getting up and down the walkway.


----------



## bentrod7 (Mar 13, 2019)

Why was the pvc nessecary ? For height ?


----------



## weagle (Mar 13, 2019)

Didn't need the PVC for height; it is to keep it locked into the tunnel ****.  That was a very inexpensive cart that came free with a used Kayak I bought and it didn't work well at all with the tunnel hull on my Kayaks.  It locks in place nice and tight now.


----------



## weagle (Mar 13, 2019)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## weagle (Mar 13, 2019)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## weagle (Mar 17, 2019)

Went back this afternoon.  Caught about a dozen including my personal best river bass.  Didn't have a scale to weight her, but she was fat and 21 1/2".


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Mar 17, 2019)

Awesome catch!!!

I’ll be there Tuesday afternoon if you’re around. Did you launch at Morgan Falls?


----------



## weagle (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes.  I rolled the kayak on the cart down the walkway to the ramp on the floating dock.  With the paved walkway. it is an easy roll, even going back up the hill. 

With the way the river is flowing it would be a quick paddle down from the Wileo parking lot, but you would need to get out at Morgan Falls overlook, or be an Olympic rower to go back up  

Good luck Tuesday.  The fish were just scattered on the banks.  I just kept on the move throwing at the bank.  Every hit was either on the first twitch or just 2 or three bumps out from the bank.


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Mar 17, 2019)

I like it. Hit it and quit it along the banks is a fun paddle. I made a pvc cart with wheels and an axel from a garbage bin just for the Morgan Falls launch. You got me excited with that personal best. I can’t wait to try for myself.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 18, 2019)

That's a nice bass!  Congratulations! Looked like a fun trip


----------



## Rabun (Mar 18, 2019)

I've also never seen a launch like that.  Looked like it worked pretty well...so do you use the same launch when getting back in...pull yourself up the ramp?  Pretty slick


----------



## weagle (Mar 18, 2019)

You use the same ramp to take out.  It takes a little bit of effort if you are big guy like me, but you just pull yourself back up the rollers using the handrails.  

Getting in the ramp is a little tricky when taking out, because the water is running pretty fast across the front the ramp.  You need to be coming in straight pretty fast across the current to get up in the chute.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 18, 2019)

Watching the launch vid, I don't think that yak ramp is wide enough for a NuCanoe F12! Nice bass, weagle.


----------



## weagle (Mar 18, 2019)

RamblinWreck said:


> Watching the launch vid, I don't think that yak ramp is wide enough for a NuCanoe F12! Nice bass, weagle.


the Pelican Kayak I'm in is 34" wide, There's probably another 4 - 5 inches of room.  I'll try to remember to measure it next time.


----------



## jocko755 (Mar 21, 2019)

Dang - thats a nice bass!  Didn't know they were in there like that.  Way to go.

Love the old school Cardinal Reel!


----------



## weagle (Mar 23, 2019)

Headed back tomorrow morning.  Hope they are still biting.  Going to try to find some crappie also.


----------



## boozinbuzz (Mar 24, 2019)

Thx to @weagle for the heads up, it was a good day back in Lawyer's Lake. Caught a 5.5 and a 6.68 lb'er. Caught both of them with a 10" plastic worm about 20 yards off the bank. 

Sorry the pics aren't that great, I'm always worried I am going to drop my phone in the water!  

P.S.- I'm not going to beat @weagle to the punch but I hear he caught a lunker today that he may be posting about soon.


----------



## weagle (Mar 24, 2019)

Good seeing you out there today.  Those were 2 nice fish.

Here's the 7lb 11oz from today and a couple other pics.


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Mar 24, 2019)

Congrats boys!!! 

I put in at Willeo tonight for an hour and 4 in about a 500yd area. All were on a blue chatter-bait without a trailer. I’ll be at Bull Sluice Tuesday afternoon if anyone is around. 

Again, awesome catches! I have a feeling your spot will be popular soon.


----------



## weagle (Mar 25, 2019)

I have caught 2 and seen 1 more caught that were easily river records.  I'm not going to kill one though to get it certified.


----------



## weagle (Mar 25, 2019)

RamblinWreck said:


> Watching the launch vid, I don't think that yak ramp is wide enough for a NuCanoe F12! Nice bass, weagle.


I measured launch and it's 44" between the rails.


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Mar 27, 2019)

I’ve been to Bull Sluice the last two evenings. It’s still producing.


----------



## boozinbuzz (Mar 27, 2019)

Nice catch! I'm going to get out there tomorrow around lunch time. Hope it's warm enough.


----------



## boozinbuzz (Mar 28, 2019)

No luck for me today but I did talk to a gentleman that said he had a nice day out there with a few 5 pounders. I may try to hit up the slough around gold branch trail tomorrow if I can get the time.


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Mar 30, 2019)

I caught my personal best Bass today. I’m still shaking. 110 bone whopper plopper in 2 feet of water. Pics coming soon.


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Mar 30, 2019)

9lbs 2oz
I’m not sure if I’ll ever catch one bigger in Georgia. Happy, happy day.


----------



## weagle (Mar 30, 2019)

Monster!.  I think I saw you at the QT a little while ago.


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Mar 30, 2019)

I was grabbing a celebration 6 pack.


----------



## weagle (Mar 30, 2019)

Definitely well deserved   Saw the yak in your truck.  I would have said hello, but you were pulling out.


----------



## CDW (Mar 30, 2019)

Congrats!  ?


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Rabun (Apr 1, 2019)

You guy's have been landing some whoppers!  Congratulations!


----------



## HydraYak (Apr 1, 2019)

Yeah the water on the river has come way down


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Apr 5, 2019)

The Sluice is still producing big fish. I took my brother down there today. He’s down from Canada and likes the big mouths.


----------



## weagle (Apr 22, 2019)

Beautiful day today.  No monsters today, but the bite was steady.  Caught one 4lbs on the nose.


----------



## weagle (Apr 22, 2019)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## boozinbuzz (May 26, 2019)

The post spawn has been rough. Biggest one I've caught since April has been about 1.2 pounds. Ran into @Mickey Flatshoals today and saw him pull out a few of the same size.

Where did all of the big ones go and why can't I catch them back there after April?  I've thrown everything in my tackle box and haven't any luck.


----------



## jocko755 (May 27, 2019)

boozinbuzz said:


> Where did all of the big ones go and why can't I catch them back there after April?  I've thrown everything in my tackle box and haven't any luck.




Scroll up.  Appears the big ones end up on stringers?


----------



## jocko755 (May 27, 2019)

That water there is not good for growing big bass.  The river is cold and fluctuates, shallow and muddy.  Carp and turtles thrive.  I only catch them when the water is up and mostly dinks.  

Good luck.


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (May 28, 2019)

boozin, I didn’t realize that was you fishing in my spot ?. I was extremely jealous of you jumping in the water. If we had introduced ourselves I would have joined you, not gay.


----------



## weagle (May 28, 2019)

I've been going after bass in Big Creek lately.  I think the carp spawning have the bass spooked / displaced in Bull Sluice and I haven't seen any carp up in Big Creek.  The Creek is easier to get to and better for numbers of bass.  Haven't caught any better than 4lbs though.


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (May 28, 2019)

weagle said:


> I've been going after bass in Big Creek lately.  I think the carp spawning have the bass spooked / displaced in Bull Sluice and I haven't seen any carp up in Big Creek.  The Creek is easier to get to and better for numbers of bass.  Haven't caught any better than 4lbs though.


Do you carry the yak over the shoals by the park? I haven’t found an easy place to get in over there. Azalea is still a good paddle up stream.


----------



## weagle (May 28, 2019)

There is a little park at the intersection of Riverside and Roswell road.  At the end of the parking lot there is a shallow area about 20 yards down a small hill where you can launch.  You'll be up in the creek about 200yds from the river.  It's a Nation Forrest service park, so you have to pay or buy the $40 annual permit (same one you need for Jones Bridge or Island Ford)

You can also paddle out in the river and fish for trout.  From the bridge down stream a few hundred yards is usually heavy with rainbows.  

But don't tell anybody


----------

